# Jon Boat Project



## fishingmcginnis91

What do y'all think? Landau 14 foot jon, fully decked, carpeted, and polyurethaned. Lowrance electronics, Mark 5x pro at the front, X65 at the rear. 18hp evinrude, 40# at the front 30# at the rear. Just finished the rear deck the other night, only thing next is to build a jack plate.. any ideas?


----------



## chuck and maison

Man that turned out good that's what I need to do mine


----------



## Big Doe Down

That's awesome! I've been wanting to do this for a while, just never got around to it.


----------



## dphillipx

I am in process of doing same thing....did u weatherseal and vent the under deck storage areas, and if so....how? Yours looks awesome btw


----------



## russell dobbs

Clean and neat, good job.


----------



## fishingmcginnis91

I sealed the floor with spray on truck bedliner, but the areas underneath it are open.. so i can wash it out if i need to..


----------



## Bart Sims

Looks great, how does it handle with the big motor from your rear seat? I am in the same process myself and I am trying to decide between a fixed pedestal and a removable pedestal for the rear.


----------



## fishingmcginnis91

Ha well I am wondering the same thing.. I want to do the removable pedestal like i have in the front, but have ran out of money right now to buy the hardware... but for now it does well!


----------



## Big Dank

Great job on your boat.


----------



## spotco2

Looks fantastic!

How stable is it in those tall seats with the boat in the water?


----------



## Noodle

The boat looks good. It does need some fish blood on that nice carpet. Is the boat 42 wide?  I am torn between getting a jon boat or a  kayak. Looks like that would be a great project for this winter. 
The only thing that boat needs is me catching some fat mamma out of it.
  I thought I saw another jon boat in the pics?


----------



## turkeys101

looks better than my boat!!        nice..


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited

looks good....but, i'd suggest a another piece of plywood on the floor....on top of the ribs.....so that you wouldn't be stepping in between the ribs.....i found out a long time ago that that causes those rivets to loosen and leak...


----------



## fishingmcginnis91

spotco2 said:


> Looks fantastic!
> 
> How stable is it in those tall seats with the boat in the water?



It does very well. I actually dont even use the front seat, i stand up the whole time while bass fishing.. and the girlfriend says the rear seat is great..


----------



## fishingmcginnis91

Noodle said:


> The boat looks good. It does need some fish blood on that nice carpet. Is the boat 42 wide?  I am torn between getting a jon boat or a  kayak. Looks like that would be a great project for this winter.
> The only thing that boat needs is me catching some fat mamma out of it.
> I thought I saw another jon boat in the pics?



 Yea it is 42 inches wide.. and yea thats my fathers 2011 tracker 15 footer. its in progress now..


----------



## Lparker73

lets take the thing fishing dangit boy


----------



## ChristopherA.King

That looks great!!


----------



## xs5875

Worked out nicely.


----------



## pantherbranch

Great job, looks neat and efficient.


----------



## Lanier Jim

Pretty sweet setup there...

LJ


----------



## fishingmcginnis91

Thanks everyone! Im heading up the river this weekend hopefully the water wont be stained too badly. Maybe catch a big striper or two thanks to this cooling waether!!


----------



## aznflycaster

Two mistakes I made on my old jon boat was not supporting the battery while trailering. The weight and bouncing on the road loosened a few rivits. And venting the decks or storeing with the lids open because of mold. These were the 2 things I regret doing. The boat looks nice and clean, Good job!


----------

